# seit Umstieg auf X.org fehlen einige Zeichen

## Macfx

Seit ich auf Xorg umgestiegen bin, funktionieren bei mir <> und das pipe Zeichen nichtmehr.

Ich weis, es gibt zahlreiche andere Threads zu diesem Thema, aber da wird das Probelm entweder nicht gelöst, oder die Sachen die dort vorgeschlagen werden funktionieren bei mir nicht.

Da ich auf Xorg umgestiegen bin, nutze ich Xorg immernoch mit der alten XFreeconfig, unter Xfree hat es funktioniert.

hier die conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "speedo"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"   Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Acer Peripherals"

        ModelName    "7076N"

        HorizSync    30-64

        HorizSync    35.2-35.2

        HorizSync    35.5-35.5

        VertRefresh  50-90

        ModeLine   "1024x768/76Hz" 60 1024 1032 1152 1360 768 784 787 823

        ModeLine   "1024x768/60Hz" 65 1024 1032 1176 1344 768 771 777 806  -HSync -VSync

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "vesa"

        VendorName  "VIA Technologies, Inc."

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

#       ChipSet     "ProSavage KM133"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     1

                Virtual 1024 768

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     4

                Virtual 1024 768

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     8

                Virtual 1024 768

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     15

                Virtual 1024 768

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     16

                Virtual 1024 768

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Virtual 1024 768

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Hier noch meine Hardware 

http://www.maxdata.de/produktkatalog/product.asp?parm01=300&parm02=140&parm03=374054

----------

## Swoon

Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch ( :/ ), ich hatte das wegbekommen, indem ich die xmodmap editiert habe. 

Also mach folgendes:

1. starte "xev", das ist ein Programm, mit dem du dir die Keycodes anzeigen lassen kannst, wenn du die Taste drückst

2. benutze "xmodmap -pke > .xmodmap", um dir die aktuelle Keycode-Tabelle auszugeben.

3. editiere die .xmodmap-Datei nach deinen Bedürfnissen (also bei dem entsprechenden Keycode "<" einfügen (bei mir fehlte auch noch ein zweiter Key, ich glaub es war das "^").

4. mit "xmodmap .xmodmap" kannst du jetzt die neue Keycode-Tabelle einladen

(5. den Befehl in den Autostart packen, das kannst du z.B. bei KDE in ~/.kde/Autostart machen [man muss eine komische KDE-Verknüpfungsdatei erzeugen])

Jetzt sollte eigentlich alles funktionieren...

[Edit] Btw: Am selben Ort kann man sich direkt auch noch die Windows-Taste o.ä. binden...

Swoon

----------

## Macfx

hmm, xev sagt mir beim drücken der Taste

```

KeyPress event, serial 30, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,

    root 0x3a, subw 0x0, time 6571620, (668,-47), root:(672,493),

    state 0x0, keycode 94 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 30, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,

    root 0x3a, subw 0x0, time 6571780, (668,-47), root:(672,493),

    state 0x0, keycode 94 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

```

Kannst du mir jetzt sagen was ich in der .xmodmap eintragen soll?

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

probier mal beim keyboard:

        Option "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option "XkbVarian" "nodeadkeys"

pc105 ist wichtig  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Macfx

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> probier mal beim keyboard:
> 
>         Option "XkbLayout" "de"
> ...

 

Das war eine der Sachen die ich im Forum schon gefunden habe   :Very Happy: 

Ich habe es trotzdem nochmal ausprobiert.

Natürlich ohne Erfolg   :Confused: 

----------

## Robelix

Hatte das Selbe Problem, und nach einigem Suchen hab' ich eine Lösung gefunden:

nach xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.de ist die <|> -Taste da! Und als ich da in die xinitrc eintragen wollte, hab ich folgende Zeile dort gefunden (zumindest in der xfce4-xinitrc, bei dan Anderen hab' ich noch nicht geschaut):

```

test -f $HOME/.Xmodmap && xmodmap $HOME/.Xmodmap

```

Also ein simples: ln -s /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.de ~/.Xmodmap und Alles Bestens!

Robelix

----------

## stuffi

Hi, 

ich habe dasselbe Problem.

< und > konnte ich mittels 

```
keycode  94 = less greater bar
```

 in der .xmodmap wieder zum Vorschein bringen.

der Pipe-Operator funktioniert aber nocht nicht - der heißt doch "bar", oder?

Stattdessen kommt ein "<" - also genauso wie ohne die AltGr-Taste, die aber sonst schon normal funktioniert.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?

LG

Stuffi

----------

## DooMi

 *stuffi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> keycode  94 = less greater bar
> ```
> ...

 

probier mal "pipe".

peace

----------

## yoruk

Hallo,

ich habe in vor einiger Zeit selber Xorg benutzt,

inzwischen nehme ich aber wieder Xfree weil ich Probleme mit XV und den ATI-Treibern unter Xorg hatte.

Ich glaube ich hatte das Problem mit den fehlenden Tasten gelöst,

indem ich erstmal mein Layout auf 105 Tasten umgestellte hatte.

Das aber reichte nicht. Zusätzlich hatte ich noch die Zeile mit den XKBRules auskommentiert.

Danach hatte ich wieder alle Tasten.

----------

## stuffi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> probier mal "pipe".
> 
> peace

 

Hab ich schon probiert - gibt eine Fehlermeldung, weil er den Namen nicht kennt.

LG

Stuffi

----------

## Silicoid

Hi

gleiches Problem hier. Mal ne Frage, geht bei jemandem die Pipe mit xorg-x11 auf einem Notbook?

Nicht daß die einen von "normaler" Tastatur sprechen und die anderen von einer Laptop Tastatur.

 *stuffi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> < und > konnte ich mittels 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Kann ich bestätigen. Ich hab mal 

```
keycode  94 = less bar greater
```

eingetragen. Dann bekomme ich bei Shift + < die Pipe. Allerdings geht dann kein > mehr.

Hab deshalb folgende Zeile eingetragen/geändert:

```

keycode  94 = less greater

keycode  51 = numbersign apostrophe bar bar bar bar

```

Jetzt kann ich < > und über AltGr + # die Pipe machen. Ungewohnt, aber zumindest geht erstmal die Pipe. Die Frage ist, was an der anderen Tase besonders ist, daß hier AltGr nicht funktioniert.

----------

## Sprudel

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Folgender Thread hat mir geholfen: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=33624

Die Lösung mittels "xmodmap" von mr_neutron scheint die beste zu sein.  :Wink: 

Mfg Sebastian  :Wink: 

----------

## Carlo

Verwendet ihr alle KDE? Mir gings beim Umstieg auch genauso, allerdings nur mit KDE und nicht Fluxbox. Wenn man im Kontrollzentrum unter Regionaleinstellungen/Tastaturlayout das Aktivierungshäkchen setzt, ist das Problem passe. Im Zweifelsfall im zweiten Tab das oberste Häkchen deaktivieren, damit das Icon für den Wechsel der Regionaleinstellung nicht nervt.

----------

## stuffi

Das wars bei mir.

Auch die Pipe geht wieder!

Danke und LG

Stefan

----------

## reptile

wenn man die pipe dann auch ohne das aktivierte häkchen haben will, geht auch folgendes:

```

1) im kde-kontrollzenrtum den haken anmachen

2) xmodmap -pke > .Xmodmap

3) nano ~.kde/Autostart/xmodmap (_kein_ fehler)

in die kommt folgendes:

<-->8-->

#!/bin/sh

`which xmodmap` ~/.Xmodmap

<--8<-->

4) chmod u+x ~/.kde/Autostart/xmodmap

```

das mit dem 'which' kann man auch weglassen, habs nur so interessehalber mal eben auf der konsole testen wollen :)

aber das ding in ~/.kde/Autostart kann man zum beispiel auch bei gnome in jeder session starten lassen und hat dann trotzdem noch das layout.

naja, hth, reptile

----------

## Murray_B

Ich habe hier den gleichen Effekt auf 2 von 3 Geräten und musste folgendes feststellen:

In der xorg.conf steht pc105 drin und gemäß xorg.log wird das auch ordentlich aktiviert.

"xprop -root | grep XKB" behauptet dann jedoch, dass ich nur pc104 aktiviert habe. Sobald ich mit "setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout de -variant nodeadkeys" wieder pc105 aktiviere, läuft's wieder.

Und jetzt der Clou: Dieses Phänomen tritt nur auf, wenn ich mich mit xdm oder kdm anmelde, fahre ich X mit startx nach der Anmeldung im Textmodus hoch, bleibt es bei pc105! Ich habe leider keinen Plan, warum das so ist, aber vielleicht kann jemand das Verhalten verifizieren und hat einen Lösungsansatz..

Gruß,

Thomas

----------

## Murray_B

Moin!

Das Problem lag bei mir an dem vergruetzten Treiber. Ich habe nur

DRIVER "keyboard" 

gegen 

DRIVER "kbd"

ausgetauscht und seit dem laeuft's wie auf Schienen!

Gruß,

Thomas

----------

## -azuresky-

hi,

bei mir war die taste "94" auch total tot. und der tip mit xmodmap hat mir sehr geholfen.

also vielen dank an das forum.

groesser, kleiner fuktionieren jetzt - aber die 'pipe', wie bei einigen anderen wohl, auch noch nicht.

vielleicht koennte die loesung bei dem liegen, was 'xmodmap' ohne argumente ausgibt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b$ xmodmap
> 
> xmodmap:  up to 4 keys per modifier, (keycodes in parentheses):
> ...

 

wo ist denn da die 'AltGr'-taste? und weiss jemand mehr ueber darueber:

 *Quote:*   

> keycode NUMBER = KEYSYMNAME ...
> 
>                The list of keysyms is assigned to the indicated keycode (which may be  specified  in  decimal,
> 
>                hex  or  octal  and  can be determined by running the xev program).  Up to eight keysyms may be
> ...

 

Mode_switch?! - naja, auf jeden fall ist laut xfe 'AltGr'  = ISO_Level3_shift (0x7c), was ja mit Mode_switch in der selben (mod5) zeile steht.

btw (kein haeufiger foren-schreiber): wie krieg ich denn die quelle in das zitat, cite="bla" geht nicht.

danke schonmal

----------

## -azuresky-

aah!

googlen hilft: http://lists.uugrn.org/uugrn/01/01/4152.html

also einfach mal die 'AltGr'-taste mit 'Mode-switch' belegen.

bei mir steht jetzt:

 *Quote:*   

> !keycode 113 = ISO_Level3_Shift Multi_key
> 
> keycode 113 = Mode_switch ISO_Level3_Shift Multi_key
> 
> 

 

super | hurra | danke nochmal fuer den 'xmodmap'-tip

----------

## Erdie

Hallo,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem und konnte es mit "pc105" in der xorg.conf lösen.

FYI

Gruß

Erdie

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ich hatte das gleiche Problem und konnte es mit "pc105" in der xorg.conf lösen. 
> 
> 

 

@Erdie

Schau mal in den 4ten Post. Da wurde dies schon Vorgeschlagen und auch ausprobiert:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hallo, 
> 
> probier mal beim keyboard: 
> ...

 

Kann ja mal vorkommen  :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

ich wollte ja nur bestätigen, daß es bei mir so funktioniert hat, bei einigen anderen war das ja nicht der Fall  :Wink:  Ich hatte das schon gelesen ..  :Razz: 

Das sollte nur ein Feedback sein

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## tchick

Hatte das Problem unlängst auch. Der Tipp mit "setxkbmap" hat mich in die richtige Richtung gestoßen: der Desktop (in meinem Fall gnome) hat sein eigenes "Tastaturauswahlschema" und ignoriert die Einstellung in der xorg.conf.  Deswegen gingen die Zeichen im login-Feld vom gdm zwar schon, aber nach dem Einloggen nicht mehr. Wennn man dan per gnome-Konfiguration die 105er Tastatur auswählt, gehts!

Schön, dass man die gleichen Sachen immer an mehreren Stellen machen muss.

----------

## c07

Die Gnome-Einstellungen können übrigens auch in KDE oder sonstwo wirksam sein, sobald mal der gnome-settings-daemon gelaufen ist (und ansonsten gäb es durchaus Gründe, ihn im Autostart-Ordner zu haben).

----------

## sven-tek

was macht denn der gnome-settings-daemon genau? Der wird doch bestimmt immer von gnome gestartet beim einloggen oder?

----------

## hashier

Noch ein Loesungsvorschlag:

Bin gerade von

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-323083.html

Auf dieses Problem gestossen und wollte mal sehen welche Loesung ihr so gefunden habt, ich hatte das Problem auch schonmal vor ewigkeiten und bei mir haben all diese "komischen" Loesungen nichts gebracht, aber durch sehr viel rumfrickeln und probieren hab ich diese hier gefunden und die hat bis jetzt immer sehr schnell und zuverlaessig zum Ziel gefuehrt, mitlerweile auch bei etlichen Freunden mit dem Problem.

Loesung (Klappt zumindest be xorg, bei xfree hab ich es, glaub ich, nie machen muessen):

$ su -

# rm -rf /usr/lib/X11/xkb

# emerge -av xorg-x11

X neustarten und es sollte auch sofort wieder gehen, ohne irgendwelche neuen Xmodmap configs oder sowas, was ich wesentlich schoener finde.

Sagt mal eure Meinung dazu.

----------

## tacker

 *hashier wrote:*   

> Noch ein Loesungsvorschlag:
> 
> # rm -rf /usr/lib/X11/xkb
> 
> # emerge -av xorg-x11
> ...

 

Interessant. Und es hat funktioniert.

----------

## Yonathan

 *Swoon wrote:*   

> Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch ( :/ ), ich hatte das wegbekommen, indem ich die xmodmap editiert habe. 
> 
> Also mach folgendes:
> 
> 1. starte "xev", das ist ein Programm, mit dem du dir die Keycodes anzeigen lassen kannst, wenn du die Taste drückst
> ...

 

hallo swoon oder wer es sonst noch liest

ich habe in diese .xmodmap mal bei keycode 94 less greater und pipe eingetragen:

1. pipe bringt ne fehlermeldung

2. altgr hat den keycode 113,  wenn ich aber alt gr+< drücke, dann erhalte ich: <

3. xev zeigt mir, dass sowohl shift als auch alt gr keycode 113 haben

```
KeyPress event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x1000001,

    root 0x46, subw 0x0, time 7448937, (535,598), root:(538,627),

    state 0x10, keycode 94 (keysym 0x3c, less), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (3c) "<"

    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (3c) "<"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

-----------------------------------------------------

KeyPress event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x1000001,

    root 0x46, subw 0x0, time 7450750, (535,598), root:(538,627),

    state 0x10, keycode 62 (keysym 0xffe2, Shift_R), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x1000001,

    root 0x46, subw 0x0, time 7451360, (535,598), root:(538,627),

    state 0x11, keycode 94 (keysym 0x3e, greater), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (3e) ">"

    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (3e) ">"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

-------------------------------------------------------

KeyPress event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x1000001,

    root 0x46, subw 0x0, time 7455206, (519,580), root:(522,609),

    state 0x10, keycode 113 (keysym 0xfe03, ISO_Level3_Shift), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x1000001,

    root 0x46, subw 0x0, time 7455674, (519,580), root:(522,609),

    state 0x90, keycode 94 (keysym 0x3c, less), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (3c) "<"

    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (3c) "<"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

```

von pipe ist da offensichtlich nix zu sehen.

der ordner /usr/share/xmodmap existiert garnicht

----------

